# Any upgrade cassette for Shimano 10 speed?



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Still, in order to built the ultimate climbing machine, I am looking for a cassette which could replace shimano 10 speed. mostly what i see is upgrade for camp system, anyone could gave me idea which manufactures have upgrade cassette for shimano 10 speed??

tks a lot.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Call or email.*

www.cycle-dynamics.com

Their website is not up to date although they do make an all titainum 10 speed shimano cassette with plastic spacers.



Tony Shih said:


> Still, in order to built the ultimate climbing machine, I am looking for a cassette which could replace shimano 10 speed. mostly what i see is upgrade for camp system, anyone could gave me idea which manufactures have upgrade cassette for shimano 10 speed??
> 
> tks a lot.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

For racing there are some all-aluminum cassettes, but only for racing use due to the short life span. A while ago there was a guy on here claming to have a one-peice CNC aluminum cassette that lasted longer than the typical steel ones, but don't remember the brand (or if anyone could verify the lifespan).


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

srf said:


> For racing there are some all-aluminum cassettes, but only for racing use due to the short life span. A while ago there was a guy on here claming to have a one-peice CNC aluminum cassette that lasted longer than the typical steel ones, but don't remember the brand (or if anyone could verify the lifespan).


tks for your reply, i had TAspecaliti full alum. cogs before, it last really short time, the weight was really light, i only used it for race twice & its gone.


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> www.cycle-dynamics.com
> 
> Their website is not up to date although they do make an all titainum 10 speed shimano cassette with plastic spacers.


Great. Dr.juanmoretime. i will contact them. again, really appreciated for your help.
& knowledage.


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Token Products*

these guys where in Velonews. They were building a light weight bike. I think it came in at about 13.9 lbs. Anyway, here is the link

http://www.tokenproducts.com/2005/05htm/products.php?pc1id=36

there are a couple of cassettes. One is a racing only. The other is a training one. Have fun..

CF


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

los318 said:


> these guys where in Velonews. They were building a light weight bike. I think it came in at about 13.9 lbs. Anyway, here is the link
> 
> http://www.tokenproducts.com/2005/05htm/products.php?pc1id=36
> 
> ...


 tks a lot, the cassettes looks very nice with 2 tone color.
i will give it a try.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

los318 said:


> these guys where in Velonews. They were building a light weight bike. I think it came in at about 13.9 lbs. Anyway, here is the link
> 
> http://www.tokenproducts.com/2005/05htm/products.php?pc1id=36
> 
> ...


Those Ti/Sc/Al cassettes come from KCNC. www.groupedetete.com have them available.


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

Karbon said:


> Those Ti/Sc/Al cassettes come from KCNC. www.groupedetete.com have them available.


Hello karbon:
i received the token cassette, had 500km on them, so far so good, 132 gram. 1 pcs design. tks for your mail.


----------

